# Know Your Temps : prowler_



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Gore
pitman
R2DJ
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
Domination
Toni Plutonij
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
phoenixgoddess27
xMekux
RoxasisSora
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *prowler_*


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 17, 2010)

Where do you live?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where do I live? 
Cats or dogs? 
Cake or pie?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

why do you change your avatar and sig so much every week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are you good in photoshop or other editing programs?
are you close with Urza?
What do you think of n00bs?
most anticipated DS game?
do you really live in Antartica?
where are your parents?
prowler or prowler?


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

How have you been lately?
Mario or Wario?
What do you think of me?
Crackers or Biscuits?
Fenoglio or Orpheus?
Gradius or R-Type?
Naked Snake or Solid Snake?
What is your favourite book at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Why do you change your avatar and signature almost every week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did I just steal a question from Infinite Zero?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Where do you live? *England*
> Where do I live? *Canada according to your profile*
> Cats or dogs? *Dogs*
> Cake or pie? *Cake*
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 17, 2010)

AMD or Intel?
ATI or GeForce?


----------



## Langin (Jul 17, 2010)

Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon or Fire Emblem: Shin Monshō no Nazo ~Hikari to Kage no Eiyū~?
Me or you?
Banana or mudkipz?
Kirby or samus?
Pink or 1000000 GB sd card?


----------



## Maxi Maxi (Jul 17, 2010)

Why do you keep making me make sigs and avatars for you seemingly every 6 seconds?
What is love?
Why the _ next to your name?
What's your favourite song right now?
Why am I asking you questions considering I haven't posted on GBAtemp in like a week?
Do you hate me because I like Fall Out Boy?
What's the deal with airline food?
Is Sexy Cloud sexier than life?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> AMD or Intel? *Intel*
> ATI or GeForce? *ATI*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 17, 2010)

Treyarch or Activision?
Have you tried Poutine?
Are you hungry right now?
Do you spend too much time on GBAtemp?
Do you own Fallout 3? If so, do you like it?
Zero-Suit Samus or Lara Croft?
Kotaku or Destructoid?
Do you read Naruto?
Have you played Transformice?
Do I ask too many questions?

What is the answer to the question below?
What is the answer to the question above?

Should I leave Canada?
Do you plan on visiting Canada?
Canada > UK?

What do you think of me?
Do you hate the above question?
dean or dean?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Treyarch or Activision? *None*
> Have you tried Poutine? *Wat*
> Are you hungry right now? *Nope*
> Do you spend too much time on GBAtemp? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Do who know who I am?
If so, what is your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?

Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?
Who's Ellie?

Why are you so ambiguous? We require closure, damn it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why didn't Vulpes leave a message at the end of lolzed's KYT informing people of the next session?
Where the hell is TrolleyDave?





?





?
K7:?
Why is my KYT already so soon?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you think these questions are annoying?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Why didn't Vulpes leave a message at the end of lolzed's KYT informing people of the next session?
> Where the hell is TrolleyDave?



I'll field that one.
I wasn't expecting to be posting this KYT. 
If you guys can't find the next KYT you're really not trying very hard.
And the last I heard Dave wasn't feeling well, so I decided to assist my friend.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know The Cat Boy?
Did you know you have yaoi for your avatar?





 ?
Yes or maybe?
Can you fly?
Can you divide by zero?
Where did the wild things come from?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Skittles?
How is your day going?
Too many questions?
More questions?
Less questions?
Beef Jerky?




Me or you?
In a battle who would win, Super Mega Death Christ 2000BC Beta or The Super Devil?


----------



## Jolan (Jul 17, 2010)

4chan - yay or nay?
Play any browser games?
FPS or 3PS?
Is Monster Hunter boring?
Which playable character from Final Fantasy Dissidia do you like the most?
Team Fortress 2 class? which reminds you of yourself the most?
Football or Soccer?
Kill Paul the Octopus - Yes/Yes?
Favourite music style?
Remember me?
If yes, what's your opinion on me?
Who would win in a meme contest, me or you?
Are all those questions boring?
Why are you gar for silver-haired bishies?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do who know who I am? *Maybe*
> If so, what is your opinion? *Your real name is awesome, can I have it?*
> 
> Is the cake a lie? *If so, then I have just been eating a lie*
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

You've never had Beef Jerky?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> You've never had Beef Jerky?


I don't even know what it is >:


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 17, 2010)

Craft?
Mine?
Why?
Why not?
Who ate all the cookies!?
Where am I from?
Where am I not from?
Thoughts about that country I'm from?
Thoughts 'bout the country's I'm not from?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Craft? *Mine*
> Mine? *Craft*
> Why? *Why not?*
> Why not? *Why?*
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

Beef jerky is a rip off of dried out meat made in Africa

If there was one language (other than English) That you could speak what would it be?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If there was one language (other than English) That you could speak what would it be?


Painfully obvious considering I'm a huge weeaboo.
Japanese.


----------



## Maxi Maxi (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you played infdev for more than 7 seconds yet?
What are the last 5 things you did today?
What is your full name, address, telephone number, bank details, mobile number and paypal account?
What?
Who?
How?
Where?
When?
Why?


----------



## haflore (Jul 17, 2010)

..
I forgot a few..

Why are you so ** awesome?
What do you think of me(other than Prinny)?
Are you sure you prefer Orpheus?

Ok, that's it.


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

Maxi Maxi said:
			
		

> Have you played infdev for more than 7 seconds yet? *Actually yeah. Thanks to the page you linked to about crafting. I now have a tiny house to hide in when it gets dark*
> What are the last 5 things you did today? *GBAtemp, had a fag, looked to see if a minecraft server was up yet, answering these questions*
> What is your full name *Dean Greenall*
> address *26 Downing Street*
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you still know me?
Whats up?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

Maxi says:
*...
*ihateyousomuch
*I'm so tempted to call your mobile number right now


			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Do you still know me? *You don't post anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2010)

Was the allusion to being a sexual predator intentional with the username change to prowler?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Was the allusion to being a sexual predator intentional with the username change to prowler?


Combine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last name with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tails is my favorite Sonic character and yes I do see what you are saying and no it was not >:


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah i see....never played much Sonic beyond the first megadrive game. Now i see where it came from it all makes sense.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

What do you think of my new avatar and signature?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> What do you think of my new avatar and signature?


Too close to shota and too cute.
Other words, not something I would normally like.

lol forgot about editing reasons - better than what I can do


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

Why isn't Raika asking you a question?
What is you opinion on lizards?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Why isn't Raika asking you a question? *Because he hates me ):*
> What is you opinion on lizards? *Weird.*


----------



## zuron7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Why'd you change your Username?
Do you like Furries?
Who held the KYT better Vulpes or TrolleyDave?


----------



## prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Why'd you change your Username? *I didn't like the numbers stuck to my name so now I have an underscore*
> Do you like Furries? *I'm not a furry myself but I find them attractive.*
> Who held the KYT better Vulpes or TrolleyDave? *How can one be better when it's only starting a thread then closing it?*



I'm off until tomorrow. There better be more questions for me to come back to D: (I'm looking at you Rai)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the middle name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And how can you not have heard of beef jerky?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

Wasabi?
Anal?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on my avatar?
Prowlywowly or Amazing As Always?
Who made your signature?
I'm furry, do you find me attractive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Beef Jerky is dried, salted strips of beef in some kinda sauce that tastes nice. From that description, do you like Beef Jerky?
Thoughts on menuDo?
1 or 2?
Halo Freaks or CoD Fishes?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2010)

*snip
Pretty cool guy?
Do you call hockey "Ice-hockey"?


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2010)

Prowler, I remember vaguely you still owe me a sextape.
WHY SO WEABOO? 
I'm sorry, but I think your avatar disturbs me...
Do you only listen to pop stuff, or do you even listen to any rock at all?
Do you like it when people anal you?
Have you been wedgied before?
What do you think of me?
No I'm not asking it with ulterior motives because I am straight.
You were supposed to answer that.


----------



## Raika (Jul 18, 2010)

Am I obliged to ask you a question?
Favorite manga?
Do you like nacho cheese on bread?
PERSONAAAAAA!
Yukari or Mitsuru?
Dood can I bomb your house?
If you could be God for a day what would you do?
Do you like coffee?
Can I steal all of your gaming devices?
Ninjas or Assassins?
What is your favorite saying?
Favorite fast food branch?
Do you like being in dark or bright places more?
Do you think you're annoying?
WHAT DO YOU THINK OF PEOPLE WHO POST IN ALL CAPS?
If you murdered someone, where will you go first (as in place)?
Do you hesitate a lot?
Introvert or extrovert?
What do you think of emos?
K.K. or P.P. or W.W?
Do you like being the center of attention?
What do you think of me?
Do you exercise often?
How tall are you?
Do you like climbing stairs?
If someone were to give you 1 million dollars if you had sex in pubic, what would you do?
How do you usually greet people?
Do you like going to parties?
Tsundere or yandere?
How often do you visit GBAtemp in a day?
Are you happy that I'm finally asking you questions before your KYT closes?
Are you tired of answering my pointless questions?
What do you think of politics?
Are you a stalker?
Do you have someone you like?
Can I throw eggs at your window?
What to you plan to do after joining the workforce?
What has been your childhood dream?
Do you appreciate art?
Do you appreciate music?
Have you ever had a near-death experience? If yes, can you elaborate?
Favorite thing to wear when going out (shirt, hoodie etc)?
Do you know how to play a musical instrument?
Do you plan on learning to play one?

That's all. Have fun.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 18, 2010)

Since you never gave a real answer. 
Why did you change your name from prowler or was it prowler485 or something to prowler_?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> And how can you not have heard of beef jerky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do? *Run*
> 
> Who should be the new Labour Leader? *I don't care*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Beef Jerky is available at any good Somerfields or Co-Op - its on the rack as 'Rocking J.C Beef Jerky' and if you eat more than 4 packets, you die.

2. I'm straight.


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> 1. Beef Jerky is available at any good Somerfields or Co-Op - its on the rack as 'Rocking J.C Beef Jerky' and if you eat more than 4 packets, you die. *I don't go to crap stores*
> 
> 2. I'm straight. *Then no.*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thoughts on the cat boy?
Am I cute?
Is the cake a lie?
Is the cave a lie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yaoi or Yuri?
Have you sever seen The Crow?
Have you ever played Yoshi's Island?
DSi or DSi XL?
Cats or Dogs?
Bird or Rat?
PC or Mac?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the cat boy? *Pretty cool*
> Am I cute? *Yes*
> Is the cake a lie? *Yes/no*
> Is the cave a lie?
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

How the hell are you?
How old are you?
Are you mature?
Do you like candy?
What kind of candy?
Could you ever consider being a vegan?
Are you someone's fanboy?
Who's?
What's your favorite anime?
Favorite Manga?
Favorite Toe?
Favorite Body part?
Favorite Ice cream?
Favorite Moderator?
Favorite temper?
Are you tired?
Do you regret being a KYT?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> How the hell are you? *Alright*
> How old are you? *17*
> Are you mature? *Hell no*
> Do you like candy? *Nope, I prefer chocolate*
> ...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 18, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Am I cute?
Yes or no?
Plastic or paper?
The American Way or terrorism?
Batman or Joker?
Ratman or Wolfman?
Oedipus or schizophrenia?
Unity or multiplicity?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Thoughts on me? *Seen some posts from you, you seem alright*
> Am I cute? *Are you male?*
> Yes or no? *or*
> Plastic or paper? *Paper*
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

If you knew the cat boy in real life, would you cuddle him and keep him safe, if he was scared?
Am I asking too many questions?
Too little questions?





 ?
R4 or M3?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do you love me?
Manchester or Liverpool?
Favourite console?
Favourite gaming company?
Favourite anime?


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If you knew the cat boy in real life, would you cuddle him and keep him safe, if he was scared? *I don't do cuddling*
> Am I asking too many questions? *Nope*
> Too little questions? *Yes*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 18, 2010)

Did you lol'd when Trolley removed my offending word?
I call Football "Football" instead of "Soccer", your opinion?
You think I live in a igloo?

EDIT: Damn spelling mistakes. ;_;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, while I have the chance, answer me honestly, whether here or by PM, are you seriously gay or do you act like that to troll?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over!  Thanks for taking part Prowler, we hope you enjoyed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t241369-know-your-temps-gore


----------

